

Show HN: Shakespearean Insult Generator Web App in Go - bruston
https://github.com/bruston/insulter

======
MegaLeon
Love it! I'll send this to my Theatre buddies - we actually have the last
showing of a modern reinterpretation of Midsummer's night dream and as you
like it tonight - I'm sure they'll love it too!

